# Setting WCG to predominantly use the CPU.



## A31Chris (Apr 2, 2011)

HI guys! New here! 

I have been using BOINC to run MilkyWay@Home. Since MW@Home spends most of its time using my GPU with my CPU being not implemented very much I thought it could be put to work on WCG curing Childhood cancer. I have been looking in the boinc manager trying to figure out how to get the WCG to leave my GPU alone and focus on my CPU's idle cycles.

Can anyone give me some pointers on how to accomplish this?


----------



## A31Chris (Apr 2, 2011)

The BOINC wiki says:



> There is a separate set of project preferences for each project in which you participate. These include:
> Resource share
> If projects contend for resources, the amount allocated to a project is proportional to this number. The Default is 100.
> Email prefs
> ...



but I cant find these options on my accounts page at the projects web site 

ok found a device profile page but its still not clear to me how to get what I want setup setup.  No clear option to tell the project to only use the CPU.


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2011)

WCG doesn't use the GPU at all. You're probably running MW@H and WCG at the same time.


----------



## A31Chris (Apr 2, 2011)

hat said:


> WCG doesn't use the GPU at all. You're probably running MW@H and WCG at the same time.



Yes I am. So that's cool then. Thats what I want. MW@Home to use the GPU and WCG to use CPU. So if its defaulting that way then great.


----------



## A31Chris (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok just joined the TechPowerUp team for WCG. Hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2011)

I knew I'd get you to do it eventually...


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2011)

A31Chris said:


> Ok just joined the TechPowerUp team for WCG. Hope you guys don't mind.



Welcome to the team A3!!!


----------

